# Eucalyptus Hanger Swirls



## seven (Dec 24, 2013)

I am currently in love with hanger swirls. After the papaya-coconut milk, here's another one...

















the scent is eucalyptus (obviously, doh!).. colors are td and green oxides. 

i can't seem to get smooth surface, you can see the tiny white speckles like in the last 2 photos. i know it's from the wire cutter. i think my batter got too much air? perhaps i didn't 'burp' my SB enough? anyone has a solution to this problem?


thanks for looking


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice swirl, was your batter on the thinner side when you swirled?


----------



## seven (Dec 24, 2013)

thank you Obsidian   and yes, the batter was poured at light trace, with the exception of the white one, which was kinda medium. i was trying to get it as white as possible, thus i added some more td and had to sb more on that particular color to mix the td well.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 24, 2013)

Your hanger swirl is gorgeous. That is one swirl that still escapes me...
Just a suggestion with the TD, mix it with some of your batch oils, if using oil td or mix with distilled water if using water td,  in a small beaker then pour into your batter. Td will accelerate your batter so keep the batter very thin and mix in the td right before pouring. Did you add in td with the oxides also? The specks could be td specks


----------



## seven (Dec 24, 2013)

Carolyn, i was using a water td, and i did mix with a lil water then pour into batter. before i split the batter, i did pour some td (by accident, lol. got a lil bit distracted from something), so yeah, each color did end up with some td in it.. oops  this aside, i also got similar specks with my papaya-coconut milk soap, and on that one i wasn't using td at all. 

would love to get rid of the specks and have smooth sides


----------



## Basia (Dec 24, 2013)

Those white specks are caused by air (or heat) being trapped by the silicone molds. When I use silicone molds, it happens just about every time. Not much can be done about it.


----------



## seven (Dec 25, 2013)

^^^

except i was using a wood mold this time  feel like scrubbing the heck out of it, the soap looks like it has pimples.


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow.  I love that.  It is so pretty!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 26, 2013)

I love these swirls!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! :grin:


----------



## ca_soap (Dec 27, 2013)

Those are gorgeous, the white specks help give them character!  Of course I say that because I struggle with the same white specks!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 28, 2013)

Would love to get my hanger swirls to turn out like that. Gorgeous! The specks just look like texture to me so I like them too but I know what you mean because it's not what you had in mind. Love the green, perfect for the scent.


----------



## seven (Dec 28, 2013)

thank you ladies *bowing down* 




ca_soap said:


> Those are gorgeous, the white specks help give them character!  Of course I say that because I struggle with the same white specks!



do you use multi wire cutter as well? strangely enough, some batches i cut with the same cutter didn't have the white specks. there is a thread (forgot where, i think it's on another forum) about this topic, and a member suggested to be careful with incorporating air into the batter. i haven't practice myself, but would love to try. nowadays, i try to remember to always 'burp' my SB before i blast it.


----------



## ca_soap (Dec 30, 2013)

I do use a multi wire cutter and I am taking steps to try to keep air bubbles down, stick blenders certainly create plenty of air bubbles


----------



## Tienne (Jan 2, 2014)

Ooooooh, those swirls are to swoon over! You've even managed to get the swirls to go from the very top to the very bottom!! Fantastic job! Well done indeed!


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Lmecher (Jan 2, 2014)

lovely swirls!


----------



## hlee (Jan 3, 2014)

Fabulous swirls!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jan 3, 2014)

Your swirls are so precise! I have played with hanger swirls, and had kind of random swirls. I need to practice more, because I want your swirls!!


----------



## renata (Jan 6, 2014)

so beatiful!


----------

